# Best NBDL player of all-time Thus far?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Who do you think it is? I will say Smush Parker or Mike Wilks... Well they were my favorites. Maybe Omar Cook too.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Smush


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Mateen Cleaves lol all kidding aside Smush would be my pick here.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm going with Rafer, Cook, Moore and Smush


----------



## Dontizzay (Aug 17, 2005)

smush baby. I love that guy hes a baller


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Are you guys joking it's easily Bobby Simmons


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dontizzay said:


> smush baby. I love that guy hes a baller


YEEEEEYYYA too bad he cant make it to the NBA


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bobby Simmons actually received a 47 million dollar contract. It's obviously him. Not scrubs who can't stay in the league. Chris Andersen is also better than guys like Mike Wilks and Smush Parker.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I totaly forgot asbout Simmons. But I am not talking about who did the best in the league, I am saying who has been the best playing in the NBDL. I say Smush because he is just so talented and did record the first truble double in D-League history.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> YEEEEEYYYA too bad he cant make it to the NBA


I want him to stay on the lakers man


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I took this to mean who was the best player while in the NBDL not the best to come out of the NBDL. Smush's stats are a notch above everyone else who has ever played in the league so far.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Andersen earned himself some good minutes last season, its irrelovent that he was on a bad team, because he still was a very productive player and a great bench spark plug. 
#1-simmons
#2-Andersen

Its great that the nbdl is being used more as a development league now, we are gonna have some great competitive games and see some real gems get cleaned up this way.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

simmons is the man


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

booby simmons and rafer alston

Honourable mention to ERNEST BROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the forgotten one


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Simmons, Alston, Ernest Brown, Chris Anderson, Matt Carroll, Omar Cook, Mikki Moore, Boumjte Squared, Smush Parker. All these guys are warriors


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> booby simmons and rafer alston
> 
> Honourable mention to ERNEST BROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the forgotten one


I did not see your post when I made mine. Ernest Brown is a warrior he can do eveything. He was so buckets for the C's I with we could have a front court of Brown and Yogi :gopray:


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

Sun Yoon Bang :banana:


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Bang's got some game, no joke. He lit up against Asheville when he was here. Don't know if he's the best D-League player so far.


----------

